# 2011 Pre Season has started...



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Hot as Precious in a leather snuggie outside....time to unload first of many trucks....

Meyer in the house

















I will update this thread as more comes...


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

I want to be the first to subscribe. I love the pics in this thread every year. Thumbs Up


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I wanna see Precious in a leather snuggie!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

JohnnyRoyale;1286510 said:


> I wanna see Precious in a leather snuggie!!!


Ummm...no, I dont think you do


----------



## 94chevy2500 (Nov 18, 2010)

i surely dont lol :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Subscribed


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

Plowing for years...excited for my first season with my own truck!


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

precious in a leather snuggie.......Thumbs Up


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

subscribing for Precious pics.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Willman940;1286597 said:


> precious in a leather snuggie.......Thumbs Up





dieseld;1286605 said:


> subscribing for Precious pics.


Me too!!!!:laughing:


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

More Meyer today....and Western later on today as well


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

When are The Boss plows coming?


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Next week we start getting boss...


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Mvp,Wideout and HTS are here...


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

More PICS. please


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Well....wide out, mvp and hts aq&l are here...no moldboards


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

[email protected];1287231 said:


> Next week we start getting boss...


I'm looking forward to seing The Boss trip edge plows.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

2 boss trucks be here Monday I am told...and 2 more later in the week next week.


----------



## JFUNN (Mar 30, 2010)

Jim just wondering how many plows you sell in a season. Jeff


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Wheres the Fishers at?? LOL

I thought you were tryin to be a fisher dealer?? They keep turning you down?


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

We have been trying for last few years, another dealer here in town has them but we are trying


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

[email protected];1287405 said:


> We have been trying for last few years, another dealer here in town has them but we are trying


Well i hope you become one and then i can get parts and what not from you. Thumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

whats this years price on a wideout jim?


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey Jim, have you heard anything about boss making a trip edge vee? Thought I read that somewhere on here.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

4 Trucks yesterday, I only got pics of one...20 spreaders from buyers got unloaded before I got to work.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)




----------



## rebelplow (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow, you folks over at ESI sure move some product. Do you ever have any hold-overs from the year before, or do you generally sell everything before the season ends? How big is the warehouse that holds all this stuff? 

We want warehouse pics!


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

We are hammered today putting away ALOT of western and boss parts, when things settle some I will snap some pics of the yard and parts areas


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

Please send the load of pro plus plows to me.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

look out for that DM Bowman truck. Most of them are non driving sobs. lol.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Just one for today, another Meyer


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

What plow brand do you sell the most of?


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

mercer_me;1288195 said:


> What plow brand do you sell the most of?


BOSS, hands down!
Thursday....one truck waiting this morning....Snow Doggs in the house


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

[email protected];1288255 said:


> BOSS, hands down!


Ya, Boss makes a realy good product, I can se why they would be your #1 seller.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Yes Boss was the first plows we brought in years ago


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Wish one of those boss trucks would get lost and show up to my house. Lookin good as always.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Thanks....this is just the beginning...


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Crazy!


----------



## fordboy (Nov 24, 2005)

nice equipment


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Ok I am told we have a load of spreaders coming in at 5.....


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

[email protected];1288430 said:


> Ok I am told we have a load of spreaders coming in at 5.....


so where are the pictures, its after 5


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

thesnowman269;1288468 said:


> so where are the pictures, its after 5


Maybe the truck got lost or hi jacked.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Sorry....didnt get here till 6:30 lol....heres the pics, another load of buyers 4 yard ss spreaders


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Another Boss truck today...sorry I didnt take these...lol

















Another load of spreaders due this afternoon


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

I officially want to work for you guys


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Another load of 4 yarders after 5 last night...same driver and truck lol


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

It's looking good Jim! Cant wait to see more pictures!


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Boss truck waiting here this morning


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

lmao crazy stuff.... whats the dollar mount of a yearly shipment for you guys?


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Red_Rattler;1289113 said:


> lmao crazy stuff.... whats the dollar mount of a yearly shipment for you guys?


Alot! LOL.....


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

That's just crazy!


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Meyer truck just showed up...a few plows, lots of parts and tailgate spreaders


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

i don't mean to be nosy, i do like seeing huge companies do well, especially in a field like plow equipment, but figure wise, how much does your company gross during the winter season/pre season? 
Estimates are good enough. 
I understand a no reply.


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

also, what do they do with the racks the plows are sitting in? you keep them or are they sent back with the truck?


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Well, we arent really huge, but we hold our own. This truly is a family owned business, we have been fortunate over the years to have grown to a respectable sized company in the snow plow world. Obviously I wont devulge numbers, but the goal is to pay for everything you brought in to keep in good standing with the manufacturers, and so far so good. The racks go back or we keep some to put the other manufacturers plows in


----------



## Tosa93F250 (Dec 4, 2009)

patlalandebutt;1289182 said:


> i don't mean to be nosy, i do like seeing huge companies do well, especially in a field like plow equipment, but figure wise, how much does your company gross during the winter season/pre season?
> Estimates are good enough.
> I understand a no reply.


I bet they make at least 20 bucks. Maybe $25 on a good year.payup


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm suprised you guys sell so many plows being down in Virginia.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

That is a crazy amount of stuff. I bet your guys could install one blindfolded. haha


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

[email protected];1286499 said:


> *Hot as Precious in a leather snuggie outside*....time to unload first of many trucks....
> 
> Meyer in the house
> 
> ...


That's rich! Made me LOL for real.


----------



## justinizzi (Sep 12, 2009)

Just think how many plows you would sell if you where up here in New England you guys must be a good company to deal with if you are selling that much snow equipment in Virginia.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Monday....Boss waiting for us...


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

you will have to take some picsof them all packed in and the installs


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

And 2 buyers trucks showed up as well...lots of activity this Monday morning....starting to fill up


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

fork lifts everywhere lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)




----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

uhhhhhhhhh.....WOW!! lotta action out there!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Looks like the other plow brands should take after Boss as far as packaging goes.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Elwer Lawn Care;1289962 said:


> Looks like the other plow brands should take after Boss as far as packaging goes.


You got that right....Boss does ALOT of things right, including the packaging


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Boss and Buyers this morning...


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

Subscribing...Looks good Jim :salute:


----------



## 6.5 Chevy (Nov 3, 2010)

Subscribing,,,,,,,,,,,,, do you sell Fisher?


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

6.5 Chevy;1290109 said:


> Subscribing,,,,,,,,,,,,, do you sell Fisher?


No....I wish we did we are trying but no luck.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

not an interesting pic...but this truck is loaded with SnowEx









I took a pic of another van trailer but it didnt come out...its loaded with Buyers spreaders and some plows


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

mercer_me;1289234 said:


> I'm suprised you guys sell so many plows being down in Virginia.





justinizzi;1289295 said:


> Just think how many plows you would sell if you where up here in New England you guys must be a good company to deal with if you are selling that much snow equipment in Virginia.


exactly what I was thinking, who the heck is buying all these plows down in VA? it dont even hardly snow down that way, :laughing: haha


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

i hope you have good security!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Stay tuned...3 trucks coming tomorrow...


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Subscribed


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

3 Boss waiting on us this morning


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)




----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

just woundering what is the total of all the plows in stock for the season?


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

When we get every thing it should be 600+


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Call that a #$%@-load


----------



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)

[email protected];1290988 said:


> When we get every thing it should be 600+


What happened to the website? Went to look up parts and its taking me to medical supplies.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

x.system;1291058 said:


> What happened to the website? Went to look up parts and its taking me to medical supplies.


Huh??? Which address you use?


----------



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)

[email protected];1291093 said:


> Huh??? Which address you use?


http://equipmentspecialistsinc.com/ 
Thats where it directed me when I click tthe banner to the left but its still not your website. It is different from last time, now its got trucks and links to a bunch of different local vendors. It also says website under construction.

Is it just me? I can't get to your website through any banners or search engines.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

The small one on the left works for me(banner) if you google esitrucks.com it will take you to us


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

http://www.esitrucks.com/


----------



## bubbles10 (May 8, 2010)

do you have any of the new snowdogg v plows for half-ton


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Website wasn't working last night for me either but it seems to be now. Altho if you click on snow/ice equipment on the left nothing loads. I'm trying to weigh in the difference in ordering my new vxt threw you or just picking it up local.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

bubbles10;1291177 said:


> do you have any of the new snowdogg v plows for half-ton


Still waiting on those. We have 2 buyers trucks today though...the first truck just has spreaders///perhaps the next one


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

2 buyers trucks came...I didnt take picks they were both 53' box van trailers, full of spreaders


----------



## CJ918 (Apr 17, 2011)

you have any deals or codes to type in when buying from your website?


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Jim, can you email us prices for the 2 yard and 4 yard Buyers Saltdogg spreaders too? Thanks
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)




----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Wow subscribing to this one


----------



## bakertime (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow that's a lot of stuff...Keep those pictures coming!


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

And here comes the Swenson spreaders


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Another Swenson truck today


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

wow this is a sweet thread! 
Sucks For the Guy(s) who has to assemble all those plows! Im sure hes always busy!


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Stay tuned, have 1 or 2 trucks coming today I believe


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Swenson this morning...









One of our sub dealers picking up goodies yesterday


----------



## TheRealBuzz (Oct 7, 2009)

It's amazing that there is this much new equipment moving. You wouldn't guess it based on the junk you see on the road.:laughing:


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

TheRealBuzz;1295835 said:


> It's amazing that there is this much new equipment moving. You wouldn't guess it based on the junk you see on the road.:laughing:


I know right! In our city there are basically 2 places that sell new plows. One sells Meyer, Fisher and Western, the other shop sells BOSS and Blizzard. Every year they seem to sell anywhere from 150-200 plows each. Our city is only about 90k people but plow trucks everywhere. I'm sure 20-30% of that goes out of town but thats still a lot of local plows every year!


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

sooner or later you'd think every one would have plows!


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

pooleo8;1296182 said:


> sooner or later you'd think every one would have plows!


**** breaks


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Another buyers this morning


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

How well do the buyers poly v boxes sell, I think I want to purchase 1 or 2?


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

MatthewG;1297725 said:


> How well do the buyers poly v boxes sell, I think I want to purchase 1 or 2?


They sell very well actually, alot of guys love em


----------



## mike45 (Jul 16, 2010)

great company to deal with


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Jim what is your thought on the buyers tailgate replacement salters? Much interest? A product that can work all night nonstop issue free?


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

ryde307;1306556 said:


> Jim what is your thought on the buyers tailgate replacement salters? Much interest? A product that can work all night nonstop issue free?


To be honest with you, we really havent sold to many of the replacement spreaders. Most of our locals use in bed spreaders.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

First Down Easter shipment today...


----------



## bubbles10 (May 8, 2010)

you have any pictures of the western tornado or any feedback on them


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

The people that have them seem to love them. They are a bit pricey, but a good unit


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I can't believe you sell that much equipment in Virgina, it's like your the only dealer in the state with that much inventory...OMG

Great pictures, have to show my buddy later today !!


----------



## Moonlighter (Mar 31, 2008)

I am subscribed, I love playing with equipment, you have a fun job Jim!


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

ryde307;1306556 said:


> Jim what is your thought on the buyers tailgate replacement salters? Much interest? A product that can work all night nonstop issue free?


Just from a Contractors stand point i will say Truckcrafts RT spreaders are GREAT never had any major problems with them! All electric. We always dumped the salt that we didnt use back onto the shops floor so it wouldnt freeze in the spreaders. With TC all we did was pull the release gate lever and dumped the bed! VERY EASY. Worked really well also. Just sold one because i got rid of the truck and the guy bought it for 3/4 of what i paid for it. And its 6 years old! All SS so they dont rust what so ever!


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Eyesell;1308494 said:


> I can't believe you sell that much equipment in Virgina, it's like your the only dealer in the state with that much inventory...OMG
> 
> Great pictures, have to show my buddy later today !!


We are not the only dealer in the state, but we are the only dealer in the state with this much inventory.


----------



## Florida08 (Dec 16, 2010)

What kind of Terexs do you use? I love the little 5519


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

[email protected];1308909 said:


> We are not the only dealer in the state, but we are the only dealer in the state with this much inventory.


Being that its a lower snow area, do you find you move more inventory out of state, or are you selling most of your stock locally?


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

80% or more is local easy.


----------



## plowmanben (Feb 7, 2009)

Wow is all I can say. That is a lot of inventory! I usually see a couple of Boss trucks headed south on I 75 across the Mackinac Bridge when I'm up there around Labor day. They sure do look awesome in person.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Shipment of ProTech pushers this morning


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Holy ****!  You can send some of that boss stuff up here!


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

ESI - is good to deal with!!! A+


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Got some big boy spreaders this morning


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

I see that red and white pete likes to hang out there I really wish you guys were closer


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Another Down Easter today...5.0 and 6.0 yarders


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Customer picking up some big boy Swensons


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Swenson this afternoon...


----------

